# My 15 month old Clydesdale - how is he looking?



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Hes a handsome one.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Apart from the ewe neck, he's a handose, well put together boy.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Id love to see pics one he is out of the awkward yearling phase lol. Hes one handsome guy though


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks good to me!! I've never seen a clyde that color, very cool! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Clydesdale lover (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you.

Yes he is very gangly at the moment. All head, knees and bum high most of the time! And he has his baby warts on his nose. So all in all a bit 'fugly' looking at the moment. 

But he has the temperament to die for, i can do anything with him. I know a guy who has a 6 year old one in a very similar colour and he is just gorgeous. So its nice to see what he will eventually grow into.

He is my pride and joy


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

your horse is defiantly gunna be stunning when he gets older.. hes so cute!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

He's a doll, and such a lovely color! He is in that awkward phase, but he's gonna be a beauty once he grows into himself a little more!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Tracer said:


> Apart from the ewe neck, he's a handose, well put together boy.


A lot of draft and draft crosses look like they have ewe necks when they're young simply due to lack of muscling. My 4yo draft cross is finally coming into his neck, but if you'd seen him when I got him as a 2yo, you'd have sworn he was ewe-necked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clydesdale lover (Aug 6, 2013)

I think he is doing well from when I first got him at 11 months old:





























To now at 14 months:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I think everyone on the forum has a soft spot for clydes. He's a gorgeous boy. Hope you keep posting photos for us


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

He is awkward looking, like an equine clumsy poodle dog with a funny head. Oh and I think he is adorable in his goofy stage, I want to hug him and stuff!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Love those long legs!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

He looks good - good to see not too much weight on him - that can cause big problems


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

I didn't know clydes came in that color. 

Funny to think for how big he is that he is still a baby. Going to be a good looking horse.


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

Beautiful boy. I love Clydes.

Am I the only one who think yearling awkward stage is adorable?


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

I agree with the above. He's adorable . He will be a looker for sure though.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

He's a darling. What are the long term plans for him?


----------



## Clydesdale lover (Aug 6, 2013)

Iv got him purely for riding (hacking) and just being a great big, well looked after, spoilt pet

I plan on him having a very happy and relaxed life with me:thumbsup:


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

That is just adorable!! Lucky you!


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

What a cute guy! Love him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

The only Clydes I've seen have been on TV or in a parade when I was little. He is really adorable, I love his coloring.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He's a beauty, even in his yearling gangly fuglies LOL. As he matures, his neck will bulk up and look more balanced.

With that coloring, I can't wait to see how he looks in all his grown-up glory!


----------



## Miramis (Aug 5, 2013)

You´re so lucky!
He´s gorgeous, I especially love his colour!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

He looks so much better under your care & you have him so clean-he just gleams!


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Absolutely hideous! :wink: But never worry, I will take him off your hands so you don't have to deal with him anymore :lol:


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Updates on your adorable Clyde baby please! I wanna see how much he's grown ^_^


----------

